# Jeff Seid is not that good looking



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Title


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 19, 2020)

I know


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 677457
> 
> 
> I know


Unironically not that good looking, looks like a freak show


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Title


sure...


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> sure...



Honestly I think I mog him


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

@Truthmirrorcoper
@W0KESTMOTHF *(BIG TIME SOY CONSUMING FAGGOT )*
@godlikesz


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Honestly I think I mog him


if true then you must be a super chad .


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 19, 2020)

Probs bait but I unironically agree
he has good appeal for sure but when I first saw his face it didn’t register as being goodlooking at all


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @Truthmirrorcoper
> @W0KESTMOTHF *(BIG TIME SOY CONSUMING FAGGOT )*
> @godlikesz


Stfu you fucking street shitter he MOGS your whole hindu dindu race to Mumbai sewers and back


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Stfu you fucking street shitter he MOGS your whole hindu dindu race to Mumbai sewers and back


*Look at you reacting to me using race as bait. Shows how cucked you are and can't think for yourself you closeted estrogen ridden homosexual. I'm not even hindu you low iq mole rat cuck.*


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *Look at you reacting to me using race bait. Shows how cucked you are and can't think for yourself you closeted estrogen ridden homosexual. I'm not even hindu you low iq mole rat cuck.*


Look at you getting mad writing a whole essay and having time to change his fucking letters n shit all because me and Jeff lives rent free inside your head and also it's funny how you subhuman Curries try to deny that you're not a hindu dindu


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Probs bait but I unironically agree
> he has good appeal for sure but when I first saw his face it didn’t register as being goodlooking at all


Yeah that’s the same way I feel 
Like for me, he’s the epitome of “good by PSL but not irl” 

I mean of course women will find him attractive but for me he is not that handsome, not on par with some of the other dudes


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

i agree


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Look at you getting mad writing a whole essay and having time to change his fucking letters n shit all because me and Jeff lives rent free inside your head and also it's funny how you subhuman Curries try to deny that you're not a hindu dindu


Not everything is about race you twat


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Not everything is about race you twat


Everything is


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Yeah that’s the same way I feel
> Like for me, he’s the epitome of “good by PSL but not irl”
> 
> I mean of course women will find him attractive but for me he is not that handsome, not on par with some of the other dudes


hes obviously not the very best in the world but come on... if you knew him IRL, he would easily be the best looking person you ever knew.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Look at you getting mad writing a whole essay and having time to change his fucking letters n shit all because me and Jeff lives rent free inside your head and also it's funny how you subhuman Curries try to deny that you're not a hindu dindu


*If you think that's an essay, your retarded. Just state your view of argument, no need to bring in race or religion. Again not Hindu.*


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Honestly I think I mog him



jeff seid living inside everyone heads recently because of his incredible full aesthetic package




Your browser is not able to display this video.




this will never happen to you , random jb that dont know about jeff seid ask in front of his mother to take a pick with him and not even shirtless and there are a lots of videos like that proving jeff seid is an unmoggable beast even IRL , now keep mirin and coping and not admitting the superiority of jeff brah said because is too good


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *If you think that's an essay, your retarded. Just state your view of argument, no need to bring in race or religion. Again not Hindu.*


What view of an argument you idiot? You always appear under my threads , comments and now tag me out of nowhere when I don't even acknowledge your subhuman existence.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm cut.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Sep 19, 2020)

Irl giga good tbh unless every pic is frauded which i'm pretty sure they are.


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Irl giga good tbh unless every pic is frauded which i'm pretty sure they are.


jeff seid actually dont have bad pics only godlike unlike some others people


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Irl giga good tbh unless every pic is frauded which i'm pretty sure they are.


you cant fraud videos and theres so many out there lol


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> jeff seid living inside everyone heads recently because of his incredible full aesthetic package
> View attachment 677472
> 
> this will never happen to you , random jb that dont know about jeff seid ask in front of his mother to take a pick with him and not even shirtless and there are a lots of videos like that proving jeff seid is an unmoggable beast even IRL , now keep mirin and coping and not admitting the superiority of jeff brah said because is too good


Jeff lives inside everyone of these subhmans heads rent free


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> jeff seid living inside everyone heads recently because of his incredible full aesthetic package
> View attachment 677472
> 
> this will never happen to you , random jb that dont know about jeff seid ask in front of his mother to take a pick with him and not even shirtless and there are a lots of videos like that proving jeff seid is an unmoggable beast even IRL , now keep mirin and coping and not admitting the superiority of jeff brah said because is too good


It’s happened to me already 


ehti said:


> hes obviously not the very best in the world but come on... if you knew him IRL, he would easily be the best looking person you ever knew.


I’m the best looking person I know 

also




This guy is what I think of when I think of handsome


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> What view of an argument you idiot? You always appear under my threads , comments and now tag me out of nowhere when I don't even acknowledge your subhuman existence.


*Keep sucking jeffs cock when he doesn't even knowledge your existence.
*


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> It’s happened to me already
> 
> I’m the best looking person I know
> 
> ...


Foids wouldn't even notice that dude next to jeff


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *Keep sucking jeffs cock when he doesn't even knowledge your existence.
> *



Atleast I'm not hating and being jealous of him like you are, instead I see him as an inspiration


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Atleast I'm not hating and being jealous of him like you are, instead I see him as an inspiration


Since when do I hate Jeff you cunt? He's also my fitness inspiration but I don't go around sucking his dick or spamming the threads with the gay ass gifs and vids of him you emasculated tranny


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> It’s happened to me already
> 
> I’m the best looking person I know
> 
> ...









MOGGED
you think of this guy because yeah he is handsome , but jeff seid is super handsome and when ur like that a lots of people will hate and cope even females , u just dont like jeff seid because his looks is too insane and unattainable for you ,for example you know ur eye area is not even close to him exc so you prefer a more human version like this other guy


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> It’s happened to me already
> 
> I’m the best looking person I know
> 
> ...


this guy thinks a lot about handsome men too


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677479
> View attachment 677480
> MOGGED
> you think of this guy because yeah he is handsome , but jeff seid is super handsome and when ur like that a lots of people will hate and cope even females , u just dont like jeff seid because his looks is too insane and unattainable for you ,for example you know ur eye area is not even close to him exc so you prefer a more human version like this other guy


You are speculating a lot lol. Bomer is extremely handsome, he’s always at the top of the truerateme scale. Seid is clearly a lot more polarizing


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 19, 2020)

I agree.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Since when do I hate Jeff you cunt? He's also my fitness inspiration but I don't go around sucking his dick or spamming the threads with the gay ass gifs and vids of him you emasculated tranny


You hate him , you feel envy you fucking hindu dindu cunt


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> You are speculating a lot lol. Bomer is extremely handsome, he’s always at the top of the truerateme scale. Seid is clearly a lot more polarizing


that subreddit has a shit scale lol, they even think these two are looksmatched


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> You are speculating a lot lol. Bomer is extremely handsome, he’s always at the top of the truerateme scale. Seid is clearly a lot more polarizing


seid has shit pfl, ogre bones and a weird bulbous nose
makes him look caricaturist caveman


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> seid has shit pfl, ogre bones and a weird bulbous nose
> makes him look caricaturist caveman


He reminds me of a white gook tbh


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Honestly I think I mog him


if I had that doxxed pic of you jfl this would be perfect here

you are a solid 3 psl points below seid


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> You are speculating a lot lol. Bomer is extremely handsome, he’s always at the top of the truerateme scale. Seid is clearly a lot more polarizing


polarizing is better because is superhuman tier , while bomer is just a simple superior human , jeff is an extraterrestrial being , everyone would stare if he go out in public because of special face , hair and body , bomer not that much in comparision


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> You hate him , you feel envy you fucking hindu dindu cunt


*jfl at calling me hindu dindu when i'm muslim you cumskin cracker mole rat *


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> that subreddit has a shit scale lol, they even think these two are looksmatched
> View attachment 677484
> View attachment 677485


I would agree they are looksmatched, if ignoring coloring. The thing with that subreddit though is that they ignore how coloring affects aesthetics. Makes sense though, probably will get banned by reddit for racism.


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> seid has shit pfl, ogre bones and a weird bulbous nose
> makes him look caricaturist caveman


you can cherrypick flaws in anyone

jordan barrett has weak browridge, weaker than ideal chin, longer philtrum than whats perfect and a small ramus yet he still looks perfect


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *jfl at calling me hindu dindu when i'm muslim you cumskin cracker mole rat *


Muslim=hindu dindu , overall ethnic=deformed


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> if I had that doxxed pic of you jfl this would be perfect here
> 
> you are a solid 3 psl points below seid


Fuck PSL then 






Jeff lacks harmony, I know it sounds like cope but it’s true, I am sure most women would prefer Bomer over Seid 

Just use your gut intuition instead of PSL, Seid looks uncanny


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

Proex said:


> I would agree they are looksmatched, if ignoring coloring. The thing with that subreddit though is that they ignore how coloring affects aesthetics. Makes sense though, probably will get banned by reddit for racism.


to females, i doubt they are closely matched .

also someone posted a fake account with a selfie of that guy from his insta and got rated 6-7 on that same site.

very hypocritical. i even have screenshots .


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Honestly I think I mog him


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 19, 2020)

sean mogs


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Fuck PSL then
> 
> View attachment 677488
> 
> ...


you are using an example of another really good looking man to say jeff seid doesnt look good lol

both of them look good , whats the point of this thread

just cause someone else might look better facially doesnt mean jeff doesnt look good in his own right


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 677492
> sean mogs


inb4 "but jeff has full hooding and sean has some uee in this pic"


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> you are using an example of another really good looking man to say jeff seid doesnt look good lol
> 
> both of them look good , whats the point of this thread
> 
> just cause someone else might look better facially doesnt mean jeff doesnt look good in his own right


Because Jeff looks significantly worse imo 

Still good looking I guess, but not on the same level 

I don’t think he deserves to be talked about here


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> to females, i doubt they are closely matched .
> 
> also someone posted a fake account with a selfie of that guy from his insta and got rated 6-7 on that same site.
> 
> very hypocritical. i even have screenshots .


If ignoring coloring. Ethnic has better jaw, chin, lips, has straight eyebrows which mog arched. If he had white coloring he would mog or be looksmatched with Ian somerhalder as ian has better eye shape.


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Because Jeff looks significantly worse imo
> 
> Still good looking I guess, but not on the same level
> 
> I don’t think he deserves to be talked about here


yes but his body is also perfect . hes famous for a reason


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *Look at you reacting to me using race as bait. Shows how cucked you are and can't think for yourself you closeted estrogen ridden homosexual. I'm not even hindu you low iq mole rat cuck.*


Just remember this @W0KESTMOTHF used to be a Leo worshipper


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

Proex said:


> If he had white coloring


he doesnt though so they arent looksmatched


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> you can cherrypick flaws in anyone
> 
> jordan barrett has weak browridge, weaker than ideal chin, longer philtrum than whats perfect and a small ramus yet he still looks perfect


it's just what sticks out to me about his face, i think sean o'pry can look aspie because of his eye area being too much but is still a PSL god


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

Based and HighIQ

Jeff Seid is a 5 psl fat potato lugging peasant
All the girls who get wet over him are fat and lowclass


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

I would even argue this guy mogs Jeff Seid, even if Seid has better PSL features

harmony pill is brutal


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> seid has shit pfl, ogre bones and a weird bulbous nose
> makes him look caricaturist caveman






seid makes barrett looks human and godlike



while barrett makes him look like a complete abomination



original jeff mogs hard , while



barrett looks subhuman as fuck in comparision to the morph with seid



keep not admitting this real life sayan is superior to everyone


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 677496
> 
> I would even argue this guy mogs Jeff Seid, even if Seid has better PSL features
> 
> harmony pill is brutal


im ugly as shit


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677490
> seid makes barrett looks human and godlike
> View attachment 677493
> while barrett makes him look like a complete abomination
> ...


Barret is ugly af tho

Also cherrypick


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677490
> seid makes barrett looks human and godlike
> View attachment 677493
> while barrett makes him look like a complete abomination
> ...





youngmaxxing said:


> Based and HighIQ
> 
> Jeff Seid is a 5 psl fat potato lugging peasant
> All the girls who get wet over him are fat and lowclass





ehti said:


> he doesnt though so they arent looksmatched





nvck_pilled said:


> seid has shit pfl, ogre bones and a weird bulbous nose
> makes him look caricaturist caveman





W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Muslim=hindu dindu , overall ethnic=deformed


I will ask women to rate Jeff Seid FACIALLY and then compare him to Bomer, Strijd

I’m confident 70 percent will choose the other option over Seid


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677490
> seid makes barrett looks human and godlike
> View attachment 677493
> while barrett makes him look like a complete abomination
> ...


are you jeff seid? sorry about the height bro


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Barret is ugly af tho
> 
> Also cherrypick


the only ways u can cope with seid is this cherrypicking thingy or height indeed , everyone using seid for god tier morphs


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I will ask women to rate Jeff Seid FACIALLY and then compare him to Bomer, Strijd
> 
> I’m confident 70 percent will choose the other option over Seid


doesnt really matter if 70% choose them, they are both very good looking too lmao so whats the big deal if theyre better looking than jeff facially


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> the only ways u can cope with seid is this cherrypicking thingy or height indeed , everyone using seid for god tier morphs


Because seid has a wide face and fwhr so he will improve someone who doesn't have that

Doesn't mean he's gl jfl


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> are you jeff seid? sorry about the height bro


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> doesnt really matter if 70% choose them, they are both very good looking too lmao so whats the big deal if theyre better looking than jeff facially


Because Jeff Seid is not a PSL god and shouldn’t be pushed as one on this forum 

People keep pretending he is male model tier but nah 

He looks ogre, lacks harmony, this is what happens when PSL brainwashes


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Because seid has a wide face and fwhr so he will improve someone who doesn't have that
> 
> Doesn't mean he's gl jfl


because seid have everything ideal with extreme eye area and not perfect alien looking like someone like barrett


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Because Jeff Seid is not a PSL god and shouldn’t be pushed as one on this forum
> 
> People keep pretending he is male model tier but nah
> 
> He looks ogre, lacks harmony, this is what happens when PSL brainwashes


Tbh, in the present day, only Sean O'pry and maybe Strijd + Bomer are real PSL gods


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 19, 2020)

There is no point in arguing with them tbh. Any sane non-autistic person knows that high appeal Chads easily shit all over Jeff Seid and it’s not even close.


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677499
> View attachment 677500


celeb heights has him at 5'9 and he claimed 6 rofl, probably frauding his weight too
manlets never learn, guess you gotta cope when 6'2 connor murphy mogs your potato face and child height to the dirt


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> because seid have everything ideal with extreme eye area and not perfect alien looking like someone like barrett


Body halo


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

Members who reacted to message #69
*All (1)



JFL (1)*


[IMG alt="thinwhiteduke"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/s/4/4430.jpg?1600509914[/IMG]



A moment ago
*thinwhiteduke*


no ur potato faced cox isn't a psl god


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Because Jeff Seid is not a PSL god and shouldn’t be pushed as one on this forum
> 
> People keep pretending he is male model tier but nah
> 
> He looks ogre, lacks harmony, this is what happens when PSL brainwashes


well he does model . 




and good face + perfect body = top tier chad

of course he would be a standout guy in nearly all situations in real life


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Jeff lacks harmony because:

Bad es ratio (I think?)
Bad pfl

Bulbous nose 

And somehow looks bloated still even with good bones


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> celeb heights has him at 5'9 and he claimed 6 rofl, probably frauding his weight too
> manlets never learn, guess you gotta cope when 6'2 connor murphy mogs your potato face and child height to the dirt


hes listed closer to 5'10" than 5'9", haha, why round down ?


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> because seid have everything ideal with extreme eye area and not perfect alien looking like someone like barrett


his PFL and opening is DOGSHIT and so is the color


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> celeb heights has him at 5'9 and he claimed 6 rofl, probably frauding his weight too
> manlets never learn, guess you gotta cope when 6'2 connor murphy mogs your potato face and child height to the dirt


he is 5'11 and weight max 200 depends on bulking or cutting phase , next to 6'1 simeon panda measured on a video he looks similar height
he have same height of brad pitt or leonardo di caprio that is good , connor murphy is 6'1 without shoes


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> hes listed closer to 5'10" than 5'9", haha, why round down ?


shut the fuck up manlet


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Jeff lacks harmony because:
> 
> Bad es ratio (I think?)
> Bad pfl
> ...








gandy has a parrot nose but people still talk about him , jfl


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> View attachment 677522
> 
> 
> gandy has a parrot nose but people still talk about him , jfl


he isn't a ogre with a fleshy mass of a face and beady little eyes


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> View attachment 677522
> 
> 
> gandy has a parrot nose but people still talk about him , jfl


They talk about him because of his front nigga, irrelevant 

The stuff I mentioned on Seid kills his frontal harmony


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> he is 5'11 and weight max 200 depends on bulking or cutting phase , next to 6'1 simeon panda measured on a video he looks similar height
> he have same height of brad pitt or leonardo di caprio that is good , connor murphy is 6'1 without shoes
> View attachment 677512


sure you are jeff


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> his PFL and opening is DOGSHIT and so is the color
> View attachment 677514
> View attachment 677518


his pfl is not fking dogshit lel , its normal , he eye mog this fucker to death







how dare you compare this retard to jeff seid , dont you see the clear difference


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> he is 5'11 and weight max 200 depends on bulking or cutting phase , next to 6'1 simeon panda measured on a video he looks similar height
> he have same height of brad pitt or leonardo di caprio that is good , connor murphy is 6'1 without shoes
> View attachment 677512


how do we know that black dude isnt frauding


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> how do we know that black dude isnt frauding


----------



## CommanderCope (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> his pfl is not fking dogshit lel , its normal , he eye mog this fucker to death
> View attachment 677524
> View attachment 677525
> 
> how dare you compare this retard to jeff seid , dont you see the clear difference


they literally could be brothers ur insane




jeff has terrible pfl and manlet body with ogre face, idk what more can be said you've lost the plot


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


>



jfl if u think im watching that

what part of the video to skip to


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah
youngmaxxing
larsanova69
abmonger
Rope2647
Madhate
CursedOne
Nisse
fogdart
Dante1
nonserviam
spiderchad
johncruz12345
Taylorswift
CopeKilla
idkidkidk
Musicproducermaxxing
Proex
Britishlooksmaxxer
Newone
Shrek2OnDvD
Lev Peshkov
warpsociety
Daydream
bossman
africancel
EckhartTollemaxx
JizzFarmer
northafrfrench
Hades
wasted
Blackmannnns
Jsa0o
thehealingfields
Gazzamogga
*REACTS PLEASE*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

jfl nvm


seid looks smaller than him in the pic tho @godlikesz


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> jfl if u think im watching that
> 
> what part of the video to skip to


i changed click now on the video


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> jfl nvm
> 
> 
> seid looks smaller than him in the pic tho @godlikesz






next to 6'2 calum von moger


----------



## ehti (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> They talk about him because of his front nigga, irrelevant
> 
> The stuff I mentioned on Seid kills his frontal harmony
> 
> View attachment 677526


maybe people talk about jeff because he has a good face coupled with a perfect body? how many people beat him body wise ? 

and gandy's nose looks crooked even in selfies from the front . but okay, ill admit hes way past his prime and the agepill hit him kinda hard.






as for jeff,





you seriously think someone like this wouldnt get a huge reaction on a dating app? if you disagree, then fine, thats your opinion, maybe you should try it out .


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677540
> next to 6'2 calum von moger


shoes + he's tilting his head up


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677540
> next to 6'2 calum von moger


look how shit he looks


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

ehti said:


> maybe people talk about jeff because he has a good face coupled with a perfect body? how many people beat him body wise ?
> 
> and gandy's nose looks crooked even in selfies from the front . but okay, ill admit hes way past his prime and the agepill hit him kinda hard.
> View attachment 677530
> ...


Of course he would get reacts, he has above average face + top .0001 percent body 

Pure face wise, does not compare with top PSL icons

and yeah using cherry picked gandy selfies doesn’t mean shit 

His nose is slightly crooked from the front but it’s fine


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677540
> next to 6'2 calum von moger


seid next to a classic guy looking natty
mogger is farther away from camera and leaning in 
celeb heights has him 6’1.5 and seid at 5’9.75


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 19, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Probs bait but I unironically agree
> he has good appeal for sure but when I first saw his face it didn’t register as being that goodlooking at all


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> look how shit he looks







Your browser is not able to display this video.




just keep fking coping while jeff seid slayed the first at 12 
when you didn't know how to tie your shoes


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> look how shit he looks


his face is fleshy af with those tiny eyes not striking at all


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

5 am and talking about who the fuck slays more imma sleep goodbye


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 19, 2020)

His nose and lips are really bad, they make him look weird with that gigachad jaw and hunter eyes.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677547
> 
> just keep fking coping while jeff seid slayed the first at 12
> when you didn't know how to tie your shoes



I wouldn’t trade faces with him tbh idc if you call it cope


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677547
> 
> just keep fking coping while jeff seid slayed the first at 12
> when you didn't know how to tie your shoes


ok he slayed a landwhale, does that mean he's gl? No


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I wouldn’t trade faces with him tbh idc if you call it cope


dont worry you will never have the opportunity , unfortunately for you


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> dont worry you will never have the opportunity , unfortunately for you


Thank god 

also, look at this thread 
https://looksmax.org/threads/prime-...r-for-cat-maxxers-over-for-gay-aliens.207445/


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677547
> 
> just keep fking coping while jeff seid slayed the first at 12
> when you didn't know how to tie your shoes


he’s a manlet with a face that is nothing compared to psl gods
there’s nothing to argue


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Fuck PSL then
> 
> View attachment 677488
> 
> ...


I know that, but you still don’t mog him.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> I know that, but you still don’t mog him.


Imo I do


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Imo I do


abmonger's opinion is worth less than jeff seid's foreskin last I checked


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> abmonger's opinion is worth less than jeff seid's foreskin last I checked


Check again


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> abmonger's opinion is worth less than jeff seid's foreskin last I checked


someone post his mogger photo from the school


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> someone post his mogger photo from the school


Really kind of you to encourage doxxing innit 

Especially considering your side profile is already leaked and I reprimanded the dude who doxxed it @Trungvu


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Fuck PSL then
> 
> View attachment 677488
> 
> ...


*Jfl matt boner had to turn to dudes because he couldnt get pussy , instead he gets fucked in the ass every night as the low t cuck he is*


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *Jfl matt boner had to turn to dudes because he couldnt get pussy , instead he gets fucked in the ass every night as the low t cuck he is*


Matt Bomer is so good looking that women still make edits of him on YouTube, even knowing he’s gay


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> someone post his mogger photo from the school


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> View attachment 677660


yes, thats him


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> they literally could be brothers ur insane
> View attachment 677529
> 
> jeff has terrible pfl and manlet body with ogre face, idk what more can be said you've lost the plot


*Lol ”lionmaxxer” gtfo of barretts cock and worship the real feline



*


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> View attachment 677660


*ANYONE WHO SAYS THATS NOT 8 PSL OVERALL IS A COPING SUBHUMAN*


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *ANYONE WHO SAYS THATS NOT 8 PSL OVERALL IS A COPING SUBHUMAN*


stop sucking his cock but he still mogs @abmonger indeed


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> stop sucking his cock but he still mogs @abmonger indeed


nah


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> stop sucking his cock but he still mogs @abmonger indeed


*FK OFF , NOT GAY IF ITS JEFF WE ESTHABLISHED THIS



*


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> nah


cope you are legit 4 psl MAX


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

*Someone post a pic of @abmonger lets compare him to jeff *


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> cope you are legit 4 psl MAX


Nope


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Nope


*Then show us big boy*


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *Someone post a pic of @abmonger lets compare him to jeff *


That’s called doxxing my friend


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 19, 2020)

Never understood why he's so admired in gay bodybuilding forums. Yeah he has elite tier body genetics but his face is nothing remarkable plus he's a manlet


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> That’s called doxxing my friend


*Not if you posted it yourself , and someone can take the ban for it prob*


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> That’s called doxxing my friend


it's already on another thread anyway


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *Then show us big boy*


doxxed


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> it's already on another thread anyway


Because someone doxxed it


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Never understood why he's so admired in gay bodybuilding forums. Yeah he has elite tier body genetics but his face is nothing remarkable plus he's a manlet


*”nothing remarkable” just lol best eye area and under eye support in the World combined with perfect bone structure and coloring and skin?



*


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Because someone doxxed it


well I remember how you look like, good enough for me


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *”nothing remarkable” just lol best eye area and under eye support in the World combined with perfect bone structure and coloring and skin?
> View attachment 677680
> *


His eye area isn’t the best, he has low pfl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 19, 2020)

indeed
this tryhard manlet gymcel bloated pork is way too overrated


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Really kind of you to encourage doxxing innit
> 
> Especially considering your side profile is already leaked and I reprimanded the dude who doxxed it @Trungvu


That was thinwite dukes side and you defended that faggot???


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> His eye area isn’t the best, he has low pfl


*Its the best hes eyes are just 2 lines of bones fucking insane



*


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> That was thinwite dukes side and you defended that faggot???


I’m against doxxing in general 
Did he do something to deserve getting doxxed?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> That was thinwite dukes side and you defended that faggot???


that wasnt me
this is me


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> well I remember how you look like, good enough for me


Link thread Thats not doxxing


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Link thread Thats not doxxing


Piece of shit


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I’m against doxxing in general
> Did he do something to deserve getting doxxed?


no, your picture is here on another thread too bro?


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Link thread Thats not doxxing


I don't remember which one but it was @aestheticallypleasin who posted it


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I’m against doxxing in general
> Did he do something to deserve getting doxxed?


*He pissed off a doxxer jfl*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Link thread Thats not doxxing


Stop doxxing this guy tbh 
He is cool


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *He pissed off a doxxer jfl*


Doxxers on this site are pieces of shit. I know other people on this site who have posted their pics and I deliberately don’t bump their threads. I have been sent pictures of multiple people and never leaked. Doxxers are scum s


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Stop doxxing this guy tbh
> He is cool


*Not doxxing i wont post his shit just Wanna see*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *Not doxxing i wont post his shit just Wanna see*


no @abmonger is cool bro dont do him dirty like that doxxers are pieces of shits


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *Not doxxing i wont post his shit just Wanna see*


he moggs Chico back to the slums


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> no @abmonger is cool bro dont do him dirty like that doxxers are pieces of shits


Was only gonna see jfl i dont doxx


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

*Wont bother seeing What you look like @abmonger but i sense your the closest to being jeff seids psl in the world , cool Guy *


----------



## millimitresss (Sep 19, 2020)

you guys are truly delusional if u think jeff seid is not one of the best looking guy on the earth no homo but its the truth


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 19, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> That was thinwite dukes side and you defended that faggot???


*Ahaha I'm gonna make a thread exposing a larping faggot*


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 19, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> *Ahaha I'm gonna make a thread exposing a larping faggot*


Who? @thinwhiteduke ?


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> Who? @thinwhiteduke ?


*Yup brother. He posted his OWN pic here asking for plastic surgery advice and said I doxxed him. His whole skull looks like a mice. I can perform a free lefort 5 for him*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 19, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> *Yup brother. He posted his OWN pic here asking for plastic surgery advice and said I doxxed him. His whole skull looks like a mice. I can perform a free lefort 5 for him*


You are really retarded, where did I wrote that you doxx me, you pathetic larper


----------



## nvck_pilled (Sep 19, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *”nothing remarkable” just lol best eye area and under eye support in the World combined with perfect bone structure and coloring and skin?
> View attachment 677680
> *


imagine being an ogre but also a manlet, terrible fate with those tiny eyes


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 19, 2020)

His face is too flat


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 677499
> View attachment 677500



He's 5'9.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 19, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> he is 5'11 and weight max 200 depends on bulking or cutting phase , next to 6'1 simeon panda measured on a video he looks similar height
> he have same height of brad pitt or leonardo di caprio that is good , connor murphy is 6'1 without shoes
> View attachment 677512



Simeon Panda was measured in his air max shoes. He is max 5'11.5 barefoot.


----------



## DrTony (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> You are speculating a lot lol. Bomer is extremely handsome, he’s always at the top of the truerateme scale. Seid is clearly a lot more polarizing


That’s because Bomer scores very high on What we call facial averageness (which is the most reliable indicator we have of genetic diversity) while Seid deviates from that a bit. There is no other thing that increases mass appeal to women (the most reliable metric we have to judge someone’s attractiveness) than averageness as there was strong positive sexual selection for this over time. Yet the coping faggots here see exotic and they equate to mass appeal, that is what happens when your experience with women is tremendously limited and you are virgin/sexually inexperienced


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 19, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He's 5'9.


jeff seid is 5'11 not manlet tier , keep believing a retard on celeb height that never saw jeff seid in real life instead of his high school stats during football and wrestling where they get measured for competitions , what can i say its pointless to respond to all of these omega retarded accusations at this point


----------



## sytyl (Sep 19, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Title


sane OP, always knew you were above average intelligence for this forum
he gets mogged so hard by david laid that it's not even funny


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 19, 2020)

*right, you almost shit on every single psl gods on here, next time do one for your daddy strijd*


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 19, 2020)

*never mind







*


----------

